# Above ground deisel tank



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

I have been asked to wire a fuel dispensing pump for an above ground deisel tank. This is similar to the tanks used on farms for their equipment.

This is for a city fleet, however, no permit or inspections will be needed as their is no building dept. and no AHJ

I want to make sure I do this correctly.

The way I read the code this is in an unclassified location per 514.3(A)

Anyone know more about this your guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Correct, diesel fuel is not a class 1 liquid and therefore a diesel fuel dispensing tank is not a classified location.

Chris


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

raider1 said:


> Correct, diesel fuel is not a class 1 liquid and therefore a diesel fuel dispensing tank is not a classified location.
> 
> Chris


Not classified at all? I am asking. What if it was inside? Diesel fuel is combustible, and can produce vapors.

I will read the article. Thanks.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> Not classified at all? I am asking. What if it was inside? Diesel fuel is combustible, and can produce vapors.
> 
> I will read the article. Thanks.


 
My understanding is that is has a flash point => 100 degrees it is not classified.

I'm not an expert on fuel, that is why I was asking.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Not classified at all? I am asking. What if it was inside? Diesel fuel is combustible, and can produce vapors.
> 
> I will read the article. Thanks.


Yep, not classified at all.

Diesel fuel has a Flash Point: >125°F/>52°C and has an OSHA Flammability Classification as a Combustible Liquid.

That means that Diesel Fuel is not classified as a flammable liquid.

When diesel fuel is exposed to the open atmosphere and the ambient temperature is below 125 degrees F then there are no flammable vapors produced by the fuel. That is the reason that diesel fuel dispensing is not a classified hazard in accordance with the NEC.

Chris


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Considering I have 275 gallon tank of it in my basement I am glad it is not a class 1 liquid.:thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Considering I have 275 gallon tank of it in my basement


Right next to the fertilizer and autographed McVey photo.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Right next to the fertilizer and autographed McVey photo.



That was uncalled for!:001_huh:


----------



## K2500 (Mar 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Considering I have 275 gallon tank of it in my basement I am glad it is not a class 1 liquid.:thumbsup:


Is it dyed red?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

leland said:


> That was uncalled for!:001_huh:


That's what I'm saying! Why does Mr. Badger have diesel and fertilizer in his basement? Why is he a member of the NAACP _and_ KKK? Why, oh why, Mr. Badger, do you still maintain a membership with the National Alliance and NAMBLA? Hmmm?


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> Right next to the fertilizer and autographed McVey photo.


There can't be much fertilizer left. It's all here now.


----------

